# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Assenze non retribuite

## Joel

E' lecito inserire assenze non retribuite nelle buste paga di un dipendente che ogni mese per un certo numero di giorni non è presente al lavoro? A cosa si va incontro? Grazie.

----------


## Nemo-Ra

> E' lecito inserire assenze non retribuite nelle buste paga di un dipendente che ogni mese per un certo numero di giorni non è presente al lavoro? A cosa si va incontro? Grazie.

  Lecito è lecito, in linea generale e per la teoria del rapporto contributivo in caso di mancata prestazione non si è tenuti all'erogazione della retribuzione ed al pagamento dei relativi contributi (eccezione per l'edilizia). IN LINEA TEORICA. 
In linea pratica l'assenza potrebbe essere contestata dal lavoratore che asserisce di essere stato a disposizione del datore di lavoro e pertanto reclamare la retribuzione. 
Gli enti previdenziali, pretendono comunque la contribuzione asserendo l'applicazione del c.d. minimale contributivo anche in queste situazioni. 
Se vuoi stare tranquillo o contesti l'assenza a livello disciplinare o il lavoratore sottoscrive delle richieste di aspettativa (sempre impugnabili o contestabili). Personalmente contesto sempre le assenze e le sanziono a norma di contratto.

----------


## giovane_collaboratore

Assenze non retribuite è troppo generico.
O ASSENZE INGIUSTIFICATE se il lavoratore si è rifiutato venire al lavoro o ASPETTATIVA se è un periodo lungo (in questo caso occorre apposito lettera di richiesta firmata dal dipendente).
Se però è la ditta che non ha il lavoro e fa stare a casa il lavoratore allora tutti i giorni andrebbero pagati regolarmente; in fin dei conti se l'azienda non ha il lavoro non tiene i dipendenti in forza ma li licenzia..

----------


## iacchetti

> Lecito è lecito, in linea generale e per la teoria del rapporto contributivo in caso di mancata prestazione non si è tenuti all'erogazione della retribuzione ed al pagamento dei relativi contributi (eccezione per l'edilizia). IN LINEA TEORICA. 
> In linea pratica l'assenza potrebbe essere contestata dal lavoratore che asserisce di essere stato a disposizione del datore di lavoro e pertanto reclamare la retribuzione. 
> Gli enti previdenziali, pretendono comunque la contribuzione asserendo l'applicazione del c.d. minimale contributivo anche in queste situazioni. 
> Se vuoi stare tranquillo o contesti l'assenza a livello disciplinare o il lavoratore sottoscrive delle richieste di aspettativa (sempre impugnabili o contestabili). Personalmente contesto sempre le assenze e le sanziono a norma di contratto.

  Chiedo scusa per l'intrusione volevo chiedere, siccome ultimamente nell'azienda dove lavoro c'è stato un calo di lavoro capita di stare a casa in media una settimana al mese. Finora questi giorni sono stati coperti con ferie e permessi accumulati.
Finite le ferie e i permessi mi ritrovo in busta paga voci come AZ (assenza con detrazione) e PN (permessi non retribuiti. 
Ho letto che qualcuno contesta questo, ma serve a qualcosa? E come si può contestare?   Grazie!

----------


## brancaleone

> Chiedo scusa per l'intrusione volevo chiedere, siccome ultimamente nell'azienda dove lavoro c'è stato un calo di lavoro capita di stare a casa in media una settimana al mese. Finora questi giorni sono stati coperti con ferie e permessi accumulati.
> Finite le ferie e i permessi mi ritrovo in busta paga voci come AZ (assenza con detrazione) e PN (permessi non retribuiti. 
> Ho letto che qualcuno contesta questo, ma serve a qualcosa? E come si può contestare?   Grazie!

  Bisognerebbe contestualizzare meglio il tuo caso... 
L'orario di lavoro va rispettato crisi o non crisi. Legalmente puoi mettere in mora il datore di lavoro e dichiararti disponibile nei giorni di mancata prestazione chiedendone la retribuzione.  
Finite le ferie e i permessi il datore di lavoro dovrebbe attivare contratti di solidarietà e/o cassa integrazione e non lasciare a casa arbitrariamente il personale.  
La soluzione in questo caso è anche sindacale... rapporti di forza permettendo... dato che se si può permettere di lasciarti a casa lo fa legge o non legge.

----------

